# For Sale: Series 2 ST 40hr



## Rich R (Sep 12, 2016)

I'm selling an older Series 2 unit that has legacy billing attached to it.
*Legacy billing on this unit is $9.95/mo*

The unit works and is currently under a 60 day credit to my account so I can sell it. The rep at Tivo I spoke with told me that after the 60 days it'll be turnded off.

You can call Tivo and verify it is listed as still active using the info below:

DVR 29BA
540-0001-F006-29BA 
Series2 ST 40hr

This unit has the original HD in it, it has never failed.

I was also told that this unit will work with Direct and Dish if you still have older TV's as it is a unit that supports the 4:3 format.

I'm asking $45, you pay the shipping. I'll work with you to get the lowest shipping.
PayPal only.

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Rich R said:


> I'm selling an older Series 2 unit that has legacy billing attached to it.
> *Legacy billing on this unit is $9.95/mo*
> 
> The unit works and is currently under a 60 day credit to my account so I can sell it. The rep at Tivo I spoke with told me that after the 60 days it'll be turnded off.
> ...


I suggest you try listing on Craigslist and/or eBay, 'cause I don't think anyone here is unfamiliar enough with the various TiVo models to be willing to pay anywhere near that kind of money for what you have.

I'm not trying to be a jerk about this, I'd sincerely like to see this thing get a good new home instead of winding up in the landfill.

I just don't think you're going to find a customer for it here.

EDIT TO ADD:

Welcome to TCF.
Even if you don't have any other TiVos still in use.
Check out Happy Hour

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=5


----------

